# Dentist Eastern Algarve



## Biggles2 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good dentist in Eastern (possibly Central) Algarve? 

Thanks


----------



## Livingalgarve (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi. My husband and I have had lots of treatment (root fillings and new crowns) with a very good dentist in Tavira. Dr. Gilmar Girotto with surgeries in Tavira and Olhão. Telephone 281324444 (Tavira).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles2 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for the details. We will make an appointment.

Kind regards
Peter


----------



## Livingalgarve (Aug 9, 2016)

Pleasure. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

